# Setup Canecreek DBAir CS für Teibun, Tofane,Fanes und Sennes FR



## SebT-Rex (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal alle Double Barrel AirCS Setups für die aktuellen Alutech Modelle gesammelt. Diese Werte dienen Euch als Basis und Startpunkt für weitere Feineinstellungen. Evt. könnten wir die Tabelle für die Zukunft so abändern, dass ihr euer persönliches Setup in Verbindung mit Fahrergewicht, Fahrstil und Fahrradsetup veröffentlicht. Damit habe auch weniger technik affine User die Möglichkeit die Vorzüge des DBAir zu nutzen.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## wolfi (10. Januar 2014)

basti, das ist eine super idee!
kann man das evtl. um den vivid air dh ergänzen?
mein sennes (was hoffentlich bald kommt...) hat den vivid.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xstream85 (10. Januar 2014)

Servus,

coole Idee die Tabelle 
Müsste in dem Feld "Stroke" der Fanes nicht auch 63mm stehen?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## DerandereJan (10. Januar 2014)

Saugute Idee!
Danke!
Ich fahre den DB als Coil... hast du da auch Erfahrungen zu? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie gut mein "Popometer" ist...


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Januar 2014)

Xstream85 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> coole Idee die Tabelle
> Müsste in dem Feld "Stroke" der Fanes nicht auch 63mm stehen?
> ...


ändere ich sofort! danke!


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Januar 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Saugute Idee!
> Danke!
> Ich fahre den DB als Coil... hast du da auch Erfahrungen zu? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie gut mein "Popometer" ist...


nein, leider nicht. aber du könntest dein setup mit angaben zu gewicht, fahrstil etc ja mal posten, mal sehen wie es vergleichbare Fahrer halten.
den DB Coil haben wir nur für die Sennes abgestimmt, das Setup kann ich mal posten, soooo groß sind die Unterschiede ja nicht. Beim DBair liegen die Einstellungen für Fanes und Sennes eng bei einander.
Gruß, basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. Januar 2014)

moin, das korrigierte PDF habe ich oben eingefügt!
Gruß, basti


----------



## eljugador (17. Januar 2014)

Hi Basti coole Sache Danke,
Ist das Set up ein errechnetes oder ist es erfahren worden? Wenn ja mit welchem Fahrer Gewicht? Und wie macht sich der neue vivid air im Vergleich zum CC DB CS im Vergleich? Danke schön mal


----------



## SebT-Rex (17. Januar 2014)

hi,
die setups sind von elias und mir erfahren, aber wie immer sind es reine Empfehlungen und subjektiv. ich wiege etwa 83kg ohne Ausstattung..
Zum Vivid kann ich nichts sagen, ich bin das neue Modell nicht gefahren!
Gruß, basti


----------



## hannsest316 (22. Januar 2014)

Beziehen sich die Werte auf den normalen Dämpfer oder die "XV" Version? Welche ist denn die, die man beim Fanes 4.0 Framekit mitbestellen kann?


----------



## visualex (1. April 2014)

hannsest316 schrieb:


> Beziehen sich die Werte auf den normalen Dämpfer oder die "XV" Version? Welche ist denn die, die man beim Fanes 4.0 Framekit mitbestellen kann?


Hat schon jemand eine Antwort auf die Frage gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0Ger (5. August 2014)

visualex schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Antwort auf die Frage gefunden?


 
Das würde mich jetzt gerade auch interessieren.


----------



## visualex (5. August 2014)

0Ger schrieb:


> Das würde mich jetzt gerade auch interessieren.


Ich kann gerade nicht auf den Dämpfer schauen, aber ich bin mir zu 99,99% sicher, das der normale verbaut ist (in der Fanes LTD mit CCDB Air Update).


----------



## Pakalolo (6. August 2014)

Die Base Tunes auf der Cane Creek Homepage unterscheiden sich doch deutlich:
Sag: 19mm
HSC: 1 Turn
LSC: 8 Klicks
HSR: 2,5 Turns
LSR: 10 Klicks

Nur mal theretisch überlegt....Base Tunes der Homepage vermitteln "weicheres" Fahrgefühl, mehr Federweg, weniger "Pop" bei Sprüngen, kommt aber z.B. bei Anliegern (LSR) wieder schneller aus dem Federweg? Oder ganz falsch gedacht....???


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Die Basetunes sind eh nur ne grobe Richtung, da musst du je nach Gewicht und Vorliebe noch dran drehen. Tendenziell ist das was du da schreibst aber schon richtig.


----------



## eljugador (16. August 2014)

Hallo basti
Warum sind eigendlich auf der cane creek Seite dir tunes zwischen fanes 3.0 und 4.0 unterschiedlich ? Ist doch der gleiche Rahmen oder ist das  wegen dem 650b Standart ?
Ich fahre 20mm sag 
LSC 2
HSR 1.5
LSR 14
HSC 1.5
Ich wiege 66kg und fahre das fanes 2.0


----------



## Adam1987 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich kram mal den ollen Thread hervor...

Da man in der im Galerie Thread immer mehr Fanes mit CCDB Inline sieht wollte ich mal hier mein Setup posten und mit anderen vergleichen.

Fahrergewicht: 83kg
Druck: 170 PSI
SAG: 25%
Volumenspacer: 2 Große
LSR: 8 Klicks
LSC: 6 Klicks
HSR: 1,25
HSC: 2

Das ist so das Setup welches ich mir bisher erfahren habe. Es erzeugt auf stark ausgesetzten Trails bergab ordentlich Traktion, hat auf sprungreichen Trails immernoch "pop".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siversurfer (26. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

gelten die Settings für alle Fanes Modelle ab 3.0 (Bj. 20102 und höher) oder nur neuere Modelle ?
An der Geo hat sich da ja nicht viel verändert. 

Auf der CaneCreek Seite unterscheidet sich der Base Tune sehr stark wenn man das Baujahr vor 2014 auswählt.
Allerdings ist leider nicht ersichtlich, ob das Baujahr sich auf den Dämpfer oder das Rad bezieht. 
Ich vermute auf den Dämpfer ??? 
Dann hätte sich meine Frage quasi selbst geklärt.

Cheers

Micha


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. November 2015)

siversurfer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gelten die Settings für alle Fanes Modelle ab 3.0 (Bj. 20102 und höher) oder nur neuere Modelle ?
> An der Geo hat sich da ja nicht viel verändert.
> ...


Hast Du auf die Dämpfer geachtet? Eigentlich sollte der Tune für alle Baujahre sehr ähnlich bis gleich sein, die Kinematik wurde nur minimalst verändert. Aber ab 2014 kam der Inline dazu, der hat natürlich eine komplett andere Charakteristik.


----------



## sued893 (27. November 2015)

@Adam1987 

Kannst du mit dem setting den kompletten Federweg auszunutzen ?

Ich hab bei 100 kg
25 % sag ca 230 PSI 
LSC 7
Hsc 2
Lsr 10
Lsr 2,25 
Und 3 kleine Spacer , ich hatte mal nen kompletten großen drin aber da hat mir die Progression zu früh eingesetzt. Liegt aber vermutlich am Gewicht und mit den 230 PSI bin ich schon hart an der Grenze. Auf jedenfall besser als der standard Monarch.


----------



## 0Ger (28. November 2015)

Das Setup für die neueren Baujahre entspricht dem was Alutech mal hier angegeben hatte. Das Ältere ist denke ich das, was CC aufgrund der Kennlinie selbst "errechnet" hat. Der Untershied wurde hier im Thread auch mal diskutiert, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



siversurfer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gelten die Settings für alle Fanes Modelle ab 3.0 (Bj. 20102 und höher) oder nur neuere Modelle ?
> An der Geo hat sich da ja nicht viel verändert.
> ...


----------



## trailproof (29. November 2015)

Hi,

Bike: Teibun 1.0.
Fahrergewicht: 62kg ohne alles; Meist mit schwererem Rucksack unterwegs also sicher an die 66/67 gesamt.

135 PSI
HSC: 3
LSC: 14
HSR: 1,5
LSR: 11

Werde jetzt noch einen Spacer reingeben um den Dämpfer progressiver zu machen. Eventuell kann ich danach die HSC wieder etwas runterdrehen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. November 2015)

Du solltest das Rad und die Generation dazu erwähnen.


----------



## trailproof (30. November 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Du solltest das Rad und die Generation dazu erwähnen.


Ist editiert. Danke ;-)


----------



## Risiko (10. Dezember 2015)

////Denkfehler..ignorieren.


----------



## Adam1987 (10. Dezember 2015)

Risiko schrieb:


> Sind die 13mm nicht ein bisschen wenig sag bei nem fanes 4.0? Das sind ja unter 10%.



Mit den 13mm sind Federbeinhub gemeint. Das entspricht etwa 20% sag. Ich persönlich bevorzuge 16-18mm Sag also ca.25%


----------



## Risiko (10. Dezember 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Mit den 13mm sind Federbeinhub gemeint. Das entspricht etwa 20% sag. Ich persönlich bevorzuge 16-18mm Sag also ca.25%



Ja, hab ich nach meinem post auch gleich gemerkt..Hatte grad nur die Gabel eingestellt und war kurz verwirrt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Dezember 2015)

0Ger schrieb:


> Das Setup für die neueren Baujahre entspricht dem was Alutech mal hier angegeben hatte. Das Ältere ist denke ich das, was CC aufgrund der Kennlinie selbst "errechnet" hat. Der Untershied wurde hier im Thread auch mal diskutiert, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


Ich habe das gerade mal überprüft, Du hast Recht! CC gibt tatsächlich ein errechnetes SetUp an, diese unterscheidet sich deutlich von unserer Empfehlung! imWesentlichen handelt es sich um die amerikanische Interpretation zum Thema Enduro, dort will man den Federweg auch spüren und die das Bike ist sehr soft/traktionsstark. Das Setup oben im PDF ist deutlich straffer und lässt das Bike leichtfüssiger wirken, ausserdem klettert es besser! Ich fahre mittlerweile aber deutlich weniger HSC (1,5)!
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## Risiko (19. Februar 2016)

Haben die auf  der CC Website den base tune für die fanes 4.0 2015 neu angepasst? Denn die in der Lieferung mitgeschickte Pappkarte mit den Base Tunes hat einen anderen HSC, HSR und LSR Wert.


----------



## scotty03 (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo, kennt einer von euch den maximal zulässigen Luftdruck am CCAir CS


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Februar 2016)

Bitte sehr: http://www.canecreek.com/tech-center/suspension/manuals


----------



## scotty03 (23. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Link, alle Infos bis auf den Luftdruck gefunden, vielleicht sehe ich den Wald vor Bäumen nicht.
Bitte weitere Infos.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Februar 2016)

Hast recht, steht wirklich nicht drin. 

Lt. CC hier sind's 250 psi: https://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge/forum/air-pressure


----------



## scotty03 (24. Februar 2016)

Super, danke fuer die Info


----------



## Risiko (26. Februar 2016)

Risiko schrieb:


> Haben die auf  der CC Website den base tune für die fanes 4.0 2015 neu angepasst? Denn die in der Lieferung mitgeschickte Pappkarte mit den Base Tunes hat einen anderen HSC, HSR und LSR Wert.



Kann hier  wirklich keiner helfen? :/


----------



## v1p0r (27. Februar 2016)

Hast du den Daempfer an einem neuen Fanes oder Separate gekauft? Die originale "Pappe" von CC ist die Grundeeinstellung wie der Daempfer aus dem Werk gegeben wird. Dh du musst die Werte von der CC Website selber einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sued893 (27. Februar 2016)

Fahr es doch einfach raus, hier gibts tips von weich bis hart, kommt echt komplett auf deine Vorlieben an und wofür du das ding brauchst. Das ist ja da schöne an dem Dämpfer mit dem geht von Sänfte bis Knüppel hartes race Bike alles.


----------



## Risiko (27. Februar 2016)

Das ich das selbst noch auf meine Vorlieben einstelle ist mir schon klar.

Der Dämpfer kam in einer Fanes 4.0 und sollte demnach schon voreingestellt sein. Es lieg ja wie gesagt diese Pappkarte bei, auf der der Basetune für die Fanes eingetragen ist. Auf der Website von CC steht aber eben ein anderer Basetune  für die Fanes. Welcher  ist nun der richtige?


----------



## skateson (7. März 2016)

also ich denke das die pappkarte das grundsetup die den Dämpfer beinhaltet. und das auf der Website da Richtige ist.


----------



## v1p0r (7. März 2016)

Auf der "Pappe" müsste dann drauf stehen "Factory Natural Base Tune"


----------



## Risiko (7. März 2016)

Nein auf der pappe steht explizit für fanes, auch die 13 cm sag zum beispiel sind dort angegeben.


----------



## skateson (13. März 2016)

v1p0r schrieb:


> Auf der "Pappe" müsste dann drauf stehen "Factory Natural Base Tune"



also ich habe ein Fanes 4.0 gekauft und da steht auf der Pappkarte Factory Neutal Base tune.

Ich habe keine Pappkarte auf der Fanes Setup steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (13. März 2016)

Da ist meine Pappe!


----------



## Risiko (13. März 2016)

Und zum Vergleich die Angaben zum Base Tune Setup Fanes 2015 auf der CC Homepage


----------



## Adam1987 (13. März 2016)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das viel HSC den Hinterbau bockig werden lässt. 

Ich fahre wie im Basetune 1 Turn HSC und 2,5 HSR. 15 LSC und 16 LSR.


----------



## Risiko (13. März 2016)

1 HSC hab ich auch grad (13% sag, 85kg), finde ich aber ein wenig zu weich und werde ich entsprechend anpassen demnächst.


----------



## Adam1987 (13. März 2016)

Risiko schrieb:


> 1 HSC hab ich auch grad (13% sag, 85kg), finde ich aber ein wenig zu weich und werde ich entsprechend anpassen demnächst.



Ich fahre 28% sag. 450er Feder bei 85kg.


----------



## Risiko (13. März 2016)

ach so, coil.


----------



## skateson (13. März 2016)

Risiko schrieb:


> Da ist meine Pappe!



Du vergleichst hier das Base Tune von DB Air und DB Air CS!


----------



## Risiko (13. März 2016)

ach verfluche, du hast völlig recht..Bäume, Wald usw..

danke.


----------



## skateson (14. März 2016)

Risiko schrieb:


> ach verfluche, du hast völlig recht..Bäume, Wald usw..
> 
> danke.



Dafür ist doch ein Forum da.

Wenn ich kann helfe ich doch gerne weiter.


----------



## Iceman79 (10. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre das Sennes Fr mit dem Cane Creek DBair CS Dämpfer und der Fox 36 FIT4 FLOAT Gabel.
Beide Federelemte wurden nach der Vorgabe von Alutech grundeingestellt. (wiege ca. 100kg mit Rücksack) 
Was mir aber in der letzer Zeit aufgefallen ist, dass bei schnellen groben Schlägen der Hinterbau zu macht und mich dann von den Pedallen wirft  wass und wie muss ich was verändern, damit die Dämpferelemente bei schnellen Schlägen besser ansprechen?

Gruß und danke im Vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (10. April 2017)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre das Sennes Fr mit dem Cane Creek DBair CS Dämpfer und der Fox 36 FIT4 FLOAT Gabel.
> Beide Federelemte wurden nach der Vorgabe von Alutech grundeingestellt. (wiege ca. 100kg mit Rücksack)
> ...



Das klingt danach als seien die 2,5 Umdrehungen HSC bei dir (auch) zu viel.

Ich habe zwar nun ein Fanes 5.0 aber gestern auch festgestellt das die HSC 2,5 zuviel des Guten ist und der Dämpfer, bei mir sogar trotz 25% Sag/16mm Hub, auf der etwas sprunggeladeneren Strecke nicht mehr freigibt als auf meiner mehr oder weniger CC Strecke.
Dazu sagten meine Füße nach dem ruppig schnellen Abschnit das dass Fahrwerk nicht satt lag.

Ich würde gern mal sehen wer es mit 13mm Hub,sprich 20% Sag bei HSC auf 2,5 packt den Hub annähernd bis auf 2-3mm Rest zu nutzen. Ich glaube das braucht schon einen 5-10 Meter Drop.

Von meiner Fanes 2.0 mit Vivid Air war ich da anderes gewohnt und ich behaupte das Kammervolumen CC DB Air CS und Vivid Air ist ähnlich groß. Also ist die Chance da das es an zu starker HSC Einstellung liegt.


----------



## Risiko (10. April 2017)

HSC 2, 22% (14mm) sag bei 85kg fahrfertig. Den Hub fahre ich so aus. Auch ohne 10m Drop.


----------



## Kev1989 (11. April 2017)

Servus, fahre auch ne Fanes 3.0 in S. Habe den kleineren Bruder des CC DBair , den DB Inline verbaut.
Mein derzeitiges Setting sieht folgendermaßen aus:

SAG = 16mm --> 25%
HSC = 2,5 (werde mal bei Wurzelgeschreddere 0,5 - 0,75 Umdrehungen öffnen zum Testen, fühlt sich hier etwas bockig an)
LSC = 11 Clicks
HSR = 1 1/4 Umdrehung ( hat sich in Stromberg auf dem Flowtrail für mich ganz gut angefühlt, schneller fühlte sich teilweise so nach		  "Hinterradnachtreter" an bei manchen Kickern)
LSR = 9 Klicks

Federwegsausnutzung ist der Strecke entsprechend in Ordnung.
Wiege selbst fahrfertig ca. 70 kG.


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. April 2017)

Mhm das könnte nun heißen das die 0,5 umdrehungen schon was aus machen. Werde erstmal 1,5 HSC testen.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie, nicht wieviel mm, die meisten hier ihren Sag eingestellt haben.

Ob dabei die LSC und HSC schon auf Empfehlung eingestellt waren oder ob alles offen war, der SAG eingestellt wurde und erst dann die LSC und HSC nach Empfehlung modifiziert wurde.

Zumindest schon eingestelle Druckstufen dürften doch zu einem anderen Druck führen oder irre ich ?


----------



## Kev1989 (11. April 2017)

Also ich habe bei meiner Ersteinstellung des SAG tatsächlich LSC UND LSR ganz auf gemacht.  So wird hier rein die Nachgiebigkeit der Luftkammer ohne Beeinflussung der anderen Parameter eingestellt. 

Gruß


----------



## Rekoob (13. April 2017)

Servus,

hätte mal eine Frage.

Denkt ihr nicht, dass es auch ganz gut zu wissen wäre, ob man den Hinterbau in lang oder kurz fährt?
Bei meiner Fanes5 macht sich das ziemlich bemerkbar, was die Einstellungen am Dämpfer betriftt.
Das fängt bei 25-30PSI weniger Druck an (in kurz) und hört beim verringern des HSC und erhöhen des HSR auf.

Denke ja mal net, dass ich der einzige bin, der die Erfahrung gemacht hat, oder?


----------



## Vogelsberger (13. April 2017)

Klar das macht was aus, meine mich aber zu erinnern das der überwiegende Teil hier "kurz" fährt, der Wendigkeit zuliebe.


----------



## Risiko (13. April 2017)

Ja, ich hatte zwischenzeitlich mal "lang" und da musste ich bisschen was umstellen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. April 2017)

War das K-Wochenende mal mit 19mm Sag am Dämpfer unterwegs, HSR und HSC erstmal auf 1,5 zugedreht, LSR und LSC mal auf 10 zum start.

Ich bin ich die gewohnte 24km Runde zum dritten mal mit dem/der Fanes gefahren, 2x mit 13mm Sag hinten und nun einmal 19mm,Gabel war unangetastet. Tagesform/training wie auch immer. Das ichvon 10.8;11.8 und 13.8km/h Durchschnitt hatte ist eines was positiv war.

Was mir aber sehr positiv auffiel war das direktere Umsetzen der Pedalimpulse in Vortrieb. Da war weniger Dämpferwippen, daher konnte die LSC offener bleiben.
Schätze die Kettenlinie ist da besser.

Bei Runde Nr.3 war ein Freund mit Swoop 170 am start, evtl für einige Interessant,da war ein Monarch Plus drinn, er hat 100kg und für 30% sag braucht es da 270Psi.
Ich habe 92kg und brauche für ca. 30 % so 135PSI am Fanes mit CC Db Air CS.

Schon deftig,wo ich nun nicht glaube der Monarch Plus habe mehr Volumen als der CC DB Air CS,sondern im Gegenteil,eher weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rekoob (24. April 2017)

Naja, aufgrund der anderen Anlenkung und eines komplett anderen Dämpfers, sind da natürlich Unterschiede zu erwarten.
Ich fahre in der Fanes in Verbindung mit dem CC auch andere PSI Werte (deutlich weniger), als in meinem alten Radon Slide mit dem DebonAir.

Was die Einstellungen anbelangt. Ich bewege mich fahrfertig auch im 100kg Bereich.
Um die 13mm SAG zu erreichen, benötige ich ca. 180PSI
In der langen Einstellung hatte ich bei HSC 2,5 immer volle Federwegsnutzung bei derberen Einschlägen ins Flat. Aber nie einen spürbaren Durchschlag. Ich habe jetzt bei der kurzen Einstellung auf 2,25 reduziert und habe ein ähnliches Fahrgefühl und identische Federwegsnutzung.
Die HSR habe ich nach Umbau auf kurz etwas erhöhen müssen, da es mir zu etwas zu poppig war (vielleicht auch einfach nur ungewohnt). Diese habe ich aber auch nur um eine viertel Umdrehung auf 2,25 erhöht.

Was die Lowspeed angeht, bin ich mir noch nicht so einig. Auf schnelle Schläge ist mir der Hinterbau etwas zu nervös. Ich mags da gern glatt gebügelt. Würde ja dann bedeuten, dass ich die LSC etwas mehr öffnen müsste. Hier fahre ich noch die 13 Klicks laut Tune von Alutech.

An der LSR habe ich bisher nichts verändert und bin immer noch bei den 17 Klicks aus dem Tune. Da ich die Pedalperformace klasse finde und auch bergauf in offener Position, die Traktion richtig gut ist.


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. April 2017)

Probier die LSC ruhig mal nur auf 10 Klicks, ich habe ja 8kg weniger als du und daher bei 13mm nur 150-155Psi drinn.
17 Klicks LSR wäre mir zu viel,war es mir mit 13mm Sag schon ich kam da eher auf 13/14 Klicks.

Eigentlich wird die Pedalperformance durch die LSC und nicht die LSR geregelt. Sieht man auch am Cane Creek Diagramm,desto mehr LSC,desto mehr Pedal Efficiency.

Daher,Sag einstellen,LSC und LSR komplett auf, am besten glatten Asphalt fahren,kucken obs wippt, LSC so lang zudrehen bis das wippen ca. bei 1mm ist. Fertig.
LSR dann auf Schotter/Kopfstein so lang zudrehen bis man vom Schotter am wenigsten spürt, da kann man ruhig in 3 Klick Schritten voran gehen, wenns fast paßt liegt es nur noch an 1-2 klicks mehr oder weniger.

Ich kann gerade für LSC und LSR nur empfehlen den Imbus mit in die Hosentasche zu stecken,stört nicht, aber man kann on the Trail fix ändern und merkt die nächsten Meter direkt obs paßt oder doch ein bissl weniger bzw. mehr sein soll.

Slide Carbon mit Monarch Debon Air hatte ich auch,muss aber eingestehen,die Zugstufe des normalen Debon Air am Slide 160 Carbon fand ich am Ende überdämpft,was auch der Grund für den Wechsel war.


----------



## Marce007 (25. April 2017)

@Vogelsberger das deckt sich ziemlich genau mit meiner Erfahrung man kann sich zwar an das sehr straffe Fahrgefühl des Standard tunes gewöhnen, aber mit  deutlich weniger hsc und lsr ist es komfortabler ohne bergauf wirklich schlechter zu sein. 

Ich habe allerdings ein anderes "Problem". Ich habe einen Ccdba noch mit dem Standard Port und nicht mit dem Six Port high Flow und ich kann den Federweg nicht ganz ausnutzen, es bleibt immer ca. 1cm an Dämpferhub, den ich nicht nutzen kann. 
Ich habe auch schon die HSC ganz raus und den SAG auf 35%, bringt aber auch nur sehr wenig.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob die XV luftkammer hier Besserung bringen würde oder ob das am zu kleinen Luftport liegt. 
Ich muss halt auch relativ viel Druck fahren, da ich auch in der 95kg Liga spiele. 
Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich? 
Ach so, Rahmen ist ein Fanes 4.0 mit 26" und kurzer Hinterbaueinstellung


----------



## Rekoob (26. April 2017)

Ich würde da auf den Port tippen.
Die Xvol Can wird da nur wenig bringen, denn der Luftstrom wird dadurch ja nur geringfügig geändert.
Zumal du wahrscheinlich noch mehr Druck bräuchtest um auf den benötigten SAG zu kommen.

Da ich meinen CC selbst service weiß ich nicht, wie das bei den Dienstleistern von CC ist und ob man den nicht einfach umrüsten lassen kann.
Sollte meines Erachtens doch machbar sein. Man kann ja sogar den Climbswitch vom Coil nachrüsten lassen.


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. April 2017)

Der Servicepartner oder zumindest einer ist Cosmic Sports, ich würde mal bei Cosmic anrufen und fragen was den so ein Upgrade kostet insofern möglich.
Falls Socmic, die sollen ja mal etwas schwierig gewesen sein, würde ich mal Cane Creek direkt fragen um eine sichere Aussage zu erhalten.
Dann gibts ja noch andere die einen CC Service anbieten.


----------



## Marce007 (26. April 2017)

Danke für die Antworten, 

Das hab ich schon befürchtet. 

Ich werd einfach mal bei Cosmic anrufen, die waren das
letzte mal als meine MZ 55CR geknackt hat sehr hilfsbereit und ich konnte es dann auch selbst lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rekoob (27. April 2017)

Wenn ich meine Männergrippe überstanden habe, werde ich mich auf den Bock schwingen und testen.
Werde berichten.

Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Rekoob (13. Mai 2017)

So, habe die letzten beiden Tage endlich wieder etwas Zeit auf dem Rad verbracht und konnte mich in aller Ruhe wieder etwas den Einstellungen widmen.
In Verbindung mit meiner neuen Gabel, die mir der Jü netterweise verkauft hat, habe ich nun auch den Hinterbau etwas softer gestaltet und mich mal an die Vorgaben von @Vogelsberger gehalten und von dem Stand etwas rumprobiert.

Ich bin jetzt bei
SAG 13mm
HSC 2
LSC 10
HSR 2
LSR 15

Das ist so, zumindest für meinen Fahrstil, echt mega fluffig und passt sehr gut zur Formula 35 an der Front.
Einzig beim Einfahren in den Trail und zwischenzeitlichem Beschleunigen, ist mir die LSC dann doch viel zu weich.
Dafür fühlt es sich im Trail dann natürlich richtig gut an.

Das ist aber Stand jetzt die einzige Einstellung, an der ich noch etwas spielen werde. Der Rest ist nahezu perfekt.


----------



## Rekoob (3. Juni 2017)

Nach einigen Ausfahrten und feinem nachjustieren auf dem Trail, bin ich nach gestriger Kontrolle (habe während der Justage nie mitgezählt) wieder auf dem Einstellungsstand von letztem Jahr gelandet.

SAG 15mm
HSC 2
LSC 12
HSR 2
LSR 16

Scheint sich der Spruch "Never touch a running system." doch wieder zu bewahrheiten.


----------



## weezeewee (7. Juni 2017)

Moin Männers,
bräuchte mal nen Tipp von den, bzgl. Fahrwerk, etwas erfahreneren Kollegen hier. Fahre eine Fanes 5.0 mit CC DB Air CS im Basetune (der ja gebau gebommen noch von der 4.0 stammt u nicht weiter angepasst wurde). Fahrfertig mit 110kg. Heißt ca. 225psi im Dämpfer. Nun hätte ich es ingesamt gerne etwas komfortabler, sprich feinfühliger im Ansprechverhalten. Besonders aber im Bereich der LSC, bei Wurzelteppichen, Treppen etc. Erster Gedanke ist erstmal nur den SAG erhöhen (ergo weniger Luftdruck?). Also weg von den 13mm. Habe meine ich zwdurch mal irgendwo mitgelesen, wo es dann hieß, dass ich bei Luftsruckanpassungen auch die anderen Einstellungen ändern muss!? Wer kann mir bei meinem Anliegen ev. ein paar Tipps geben, wie ich vom basetune ausgehend jetzt vorgehe?


----------



## Rekoob (7. Juni 2017)

Hast du dir die ganzen Posts über dir durchgelesen?

Mein jetziges Setup (einen Post über deinem) an der Fanes 5 mit kurzen Streben, ist eigentlich recht fluffig,
liefert aber dennoch genug Feedback.

Einfach mal testen und ggf. etwas nachjustieren.


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Juni 2017)

Immer nur eine Sache auf einmal ändern, dann testen, dann weiterprobieren. 
Also als erstes Mal etwas Luft raus.


----------



## Marce007 (9. Juni 2017)

Jetzt hab ich mal noch eine doofe Frage, wie messt ihr denn euren SAG? Im stehen, also in Grundposition, oder im Sitzen mit Sattel oben oder Sattel abgesenkt? 
Das macht ja schon ein paar mm Unterschied...


----------



## Rekoob (9. Juni 2017)

Fährst du CC oder Enduro / Downhill? 

Bei letzteren im Stehen.


----------



## weezeewee (9. Juni 2017)

Fahre Enduro/DH. Gute Frage, habe bisher immer so gemessen, dass ich mich einmal draufgestellt u dann gesetzt habe u dann wieder abgestiegen bin u den Abstand zum O-Ring gemessen.


----------



## Marce007 (9. Juni 2017)

Dann wird mir einiges klar, ich hab die 14mm im Sitzen gemessen, dann ist die Fuhre natürlich bockhart 
Ich habe auch mal die XV Luftkammer draufgeschraubt, das hat die Federwegsausnutzung deutlich verbessert. 
Und grade noch die 14mm SAG im Stehen eingestellt, da komme ich gleich von 185psi auf 170psi runter und es fühlt sich gleich besser an. 
Ich werd das morgen gleich mal am Geisskopf testen. 
Ist morgen vielleicht noch ein Fanesfahrer dort? D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rekoob (10. Juni 2017)




----------



## Marce007 (10. Juni 2017)

Jahaa, das wars! 
Ich habs heute genau so gemacht wie im Video - 
Und es hat funktioniert!
   

Sehr geiles Vid... 

Tatsächlich war das Fahrwerk heute super, nix zum aussetzen. 
manchmal hat man aber auch Tomaten auf den Augen 

Die reparierte Evil Eye am Geisskopf macht echt Laune....


----------



## Marce007 (12. Juni 2017)

Sodala,

hier auch mal noch mein Setup, mit dem ich jetzt auch auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs war - und es war wieder super...

Alutech Fanes 4.0 mit 26"
CCDBAIR mit XVOL Luftkammer
kurzer Hinterbau
Gewicht fahrfertig: 99kg

SAG: 14mm (im Stehen  ) @ 170psi

HSC: 1,5
LSC: 10
HSR: 1,5
LSR: 13


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (6. Mai 2018)

Habe jetzt ewig rumprobiert und heute einfach mal dein Setup versucht. Lief heute besser als bisher. Das einzige was bei mir noch ist das der popo noch etwas hoch kickt.

Fahre ein 3.0 mit kurzem Setup.
130 Psi bei 82 kg fahrfertig
CCDB Air CS Xvol

Was muss ich denn verstellen damit das Heck nicht mehr so hoch geht bei Kickern ?

Danke schonmal

Gruß
Flo



Marce007 schrieb:


> Sodala,
> 
> hier auch mal noch mein Setup, mit dem ich jetzt auch auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs war - und es war wieder super...
> 
> ...


----------



## Marce007 (7. Mai 2018)

Servus Flo,

Ich würde als erstes die HSR um eine ganze Umdrehungzu machen. Dann fahren, wenn es dann weg ist, bzw die Fuhre dann zu wenig Popp hat, in viertel Umdrehungen wieder aufmachen, bis es passt. 
Wenn das nicht zum Ziel führt, das ganze mit der LSR durchführen: 
5 Klicks zu, wenn Zuviel, zwei Klicks zurück usw. 
Aber immer nur einen Parameter auf einmal verstellen.
 Ich hoffe das hilft. 

Mein jetziges Setup ist leider nicht mehr ganz vergleichbar, da ich jetzt 27,5er Laufräder drin habe und den mittleren Radstand.


----------



## Flo_aus_LA (7. Mai 2018)

Super vielen Dank werde ich versuchen. Überlege auch auf 27,5 umzubauen da die alte Fox Talas echter Mist ist.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (17. Mai 2018)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand Setups für den CCDB Coil oder gar CCIL Coil hat?

Bei meiner Fanes 5 habe ich bei 66 kg nackt, also ca. 75 kg komplett folgendes mit meinem CC Inline Coil.

450er Feder
HSC 4
LSC 7
HSR 1
LSR 9

HSC muss so weit hoch, da ich sonst Durchschläge habe, die Feder ist schon 50-100 härter als CC eigentlich angibt.

Ich bin nur überrascht wie weit weg ich vom Grundsetup von CC bin.

HSR ist so gering, da ich sonst zu wenig Pop habe, bis jetzt ohne negative folgen (also keine Abwurfgefühle).

Noch jemand anders mit 5er und Coil?


----------



## hotntottn (1. Juni 2018)

Moin zusammen,

mein DBAir CS am Fanes 5.0 kommt mir bei Stößen zu schnell raus. Mit dem HSR habe ich das schon versucht zu korrigieren, das hat allerdings nicht den gewünschten Effekt gehabt.
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen oder Tipps?

Grüße


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juni 2018)

Hmm, genau dafür wäre der HSR da. 
Merkst du überhaupt einen Unterschied beim Verstellen des HSR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotntottn (1. Juni 2018)

Nicht wirklich!


----------



## Timmö__ (16. Juni 2018)

Hat schon mal jemand ein gutes Anfangs-Setup für meine Sennes 2.0 DH? 


CC DB Air CS
Größe S, kurzer Radstand, 200mm FW.
Fahrergewicht: 87kg (inkl. Ausrüstung)
Überwiegend Jumplines, straffes Fahrwerk, gelegentlich Downhill im Harz (welche Anpassungen für softeres Ansprechverhalten sollte ich für DH wählen?)
Zentrale Position im Bike

Vom Ding her würden mich zwei Setups interessieren fürs Springen/Tricksen und für Downhill.. Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand ein Set Up empfehlen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Juni 2018)

CC hat ein gutes Basissetup auf der Homepage fürs Sennes.


----------



## Timmö__ (17. Juni 2018)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> CC hat ein gutes Basissetup auf der Homepage fürs Sennes.



Leider finde ich nichts auf der HP. Hast du vielleicht einen Link?


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juni 2018)

Seltsam, da ist Alutech verschwunden. 

https://www.canecreek.com/base-tunes/#

Schreib beiden Firmen am besten mal.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Juni 2018)

In der App für iOS ist Alutech drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmö__ (23. Juni 2018)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> In der App für iOS ist Alutech drin.



Könntest du mir netterweise die Daten für meine Belange hier reinhauen?

Edit: Werden die Klicks / Umdrehungen eigentlich von komplett - (minus) oder komplett +(plus) aus gezählt? 

Wie stellt ihr die LSC ein? Umdrehungen kann man kaum zählen und klicken hört man auch so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juni 2018)

Lade dir die App für iOS oder Android selber runter. Da ist für jedes Rad und jedes Baujahr was anderes drin.

HSC/R kann man zählen, indem man die Umdrehungen zählt?

CC macht 0 = komplett offen. Rechtsrum = + = weiter zu drehen.


----------



## Timmö__ (25. Juni 2018)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Lade dir die App für iOS oder Android selber runter. Da ist für jedes Rad und jedes Baujahr was anderes drin.
> 
> LSC/R kann man zählen, indem man die Umdrehungen zählt?
> 
> CC macht 0 = komplett offen. Rechtsrum = + = weiter zu drehen.



Danke. Dachte die App gäbe es nur für iOS.


----------



## Timmö__ (28. Juni 2018)

Also die LSC/R hört man mal mehr, mal weniger deutlich klicken. Sind denn nun 16 Klicks oder 16 Umdrehung (LSR) gemeint?


----------



## Marce007 (28. Juni 2018)

Bei Lowspeed ( LSR / LSC ) sind es Klicks, bei Highspeed ( HSR /HSC ) sind es Umdrehungen.


----------



## A_Fischer (1. Mai 2019)

Hi,
hab mir nen CC DB Air IL besorgt. Ich fahr ne Teibun 1.0 und aktuell ist ein getunter RS Monarch RC3 verbaut. Bei schnellen Schlägen ist mir der Hinterbau mit dem RS zu bockig, schepprig  Hat jemand Erfahrungen für ein gutes Set Up für die Teibun mit dem CC DB IL? Ich wiege ca. 87 kg (mit Kleidung) und fahre Trails/Enduro.
Dank und Grüße


----------



## Astaroth (2. Juli 2019)

Servus,
habe mir für meine Fanes einen gebrauchten CCDB Air gekauft.  Nun eine Frage zu den Einstellknöpfen: ist die Rasterung der Knöpfe beim drehen spürbar oder nicht? Wenn ich an den Knöpfen drehe kann ich sie ohne spürbare Rasterung drehen und somit habe ich keinen Anhaltspunkt wie weit ich die Knöpfe schon gedreht hab.


----------



## weezeewee (2. Juli 2019)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe mir für meine Fanes einen gebrauchten CCDB Air gekauft.  Nun eine Frage zu den Einstellknöpfen: ist die Rasterung der Knöpfe beim drehen spürbar oder nicht? Wenn ich an den Knöpfen drehe kann ich sie ohne spürbare Rasterung drehen und somit habe ich keinen Anhaltspunkt wie weit ich die Knöpfe schon gedreht hab.



Nicht wirklich spürbar, nee. Muss dich anhand gemachter Umdrehungen orientieren. Vorsicht, der Endanschlag ist auch nur sehr schwer spürbar. Dreh nicht zu weit.


----------



## Astaroth (2. Juli 2019)

Ok Danke, den Endanschlag konnte ich deutlich spüren.


----------



## Rekoob (2. Juli 2019)

Bei den Highspeed Einstellern gibts keine Rasterung, zumindest nicht am Climbswitch Modell.

Die Lowspeed am besten mit ner Nuss drehen, ohne Ratsche etc.
Das is feinfühliger, als mit nem Inbusschlüssel. Dann merkt man auch die Rasterpunkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

